# Barista Express 875UK Steam wand problem



## Gochix2020 (Oct 3, 2020)

Hi all,

Maybe somebody had a problem with steam wand.

Recently noticed that it's taking a longer time start produce steam out from steaming wand. And yesterday it completely stoped to come out. It's dipping a bit of water out and thats it. I opened a cover to check maybe there is some tube blockage. But main water tube which takes water from water tank to steam wand is fine.

I'm warming up my machine always more than 45 min before use so not should be problem with pre-heating.

Wand kicks as usually to suck water but with cover open i see that water is just not going up the tube. After switching off and after a while water go up to the wand and thats it.

Somebody had this problem before?
Not sure what could be the problem or it's water pump or it's solenoid valve.

But water going out while brewing coffee so pump should be fine..

If anybody have some information regarding this please respond.

Regards

Andy


----------

